# Hi! I am Argy :)



## Argy Ottas (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi!
I've been around for a while, but my poor English level keeps me from posting more regularly. But be sure that I follow this community with pride since both the talent and the mutual aid overflow.

A few words about me:

My name is Argy Ottas and I am a composer based in Greece. 

I started my career in music as a classical guitarist, but in my adolescence, I turned to electric sound. 
Being an electric guitarist, I participated in many discographies and band tours, but my passion since I was young, beyond Gilmour's bends and the wonderful world of the progressive scene, was film music.

Studying music technology helped me become an independent aspiring composer, and write music, using DAW. 
Μy appeal in composition and my very good relationship with DAWs, made me start writing music for sync-licensing platforms. 
Under the brand name, "artsygoat", I started with simple jingles and corporate music  but, little by little my productions were coming closer to my first passion.
The orchestra and the film music are now the biggest challenges for me and year by year I try to approach these more and more maturely and more professionally.

Having secured a decent salary from stock music, I have now turned to production and trailer music, since I believe it is the harbinger of what I want to achieve in the world of film scoring.

I am really happy to be here.
Best, Argy


----------



## doctoremmet (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi Argy. Nice to meet you.

υπάρχουν πολλά μουσικά ταλέντα που προέρχονται από την Ελλάδα!


----------



## Loerpert (Aug 19, 2021)

Not sure if you wrote this yourself Argy, but your english is more than fine!


----------



## Double Helix (Aug 19, 2021)

You possess a valuable background for your current musical pursuits.
Welcome to the forum, and I look forward to reading your contributions.
What is your current DAW of choice?


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 19, 2021)

Thank you for the warm welcome @Double Helix 
I am using Cubase Pro!
I actually made my first post presenting my work for the first time to the Vi-Control audience.
You can find it here: https://vi-control.net/community/threads/they-will-guide-us.113365/


----------



## BassClef (Aug 19, 2021)

Hello Argy and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Dirtgrain (Aug 19, 2021)

Man, I love that name, Argy Ottas. I might have to make that a title of a novel some day. Welcome to the forum. I wish the best for you, Argy.


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 19, 2021)

Dirtgrain said:


> Man, I love that name, Argy Ottas. I might have to make that a title of a novel some day. Welcome to the forum. I wish the best for you, Argy.


Hey thanks for the compliment!
In Greek it's written with an Omega (Ωttas)! If you use that title in the future at least do it right!


----------



## hermanringer (Aug 27, 2021)

Hi Argy, I was looking for contact info to reach you and I just discovered this amazing forum. How cool is that!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey, welcome Argy!


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 27, 2021)

ChrisSiuMusic said:


> Hey, welcome Argy!


Thank you Chris! Really enjoy your videos.  What a positive and kind lad too!


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Aug 27, 2021)

Argy Ottas said:


> Thank you Chris! Really enjoy your videos.  What a positive and kind lad too!


I really appreciate that! Thanks for the support. Excited to have you here with us!


----------



## emilio_n (Aug 27, 2021)

Welcome, Argy!


----------



## Nimrod7 (Aug 27, 2021)

Hey Argy, καλωσήρθες!


----------



## PeterN (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi Argy, 

Where in Greece are you located?


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 28, 2021)

PeterN said:


> Hi Argy,
> 
> Where in Greece are you located?


Hi @PeterN I am from Veria in Central Macedonia.


----------



## EpicMusicGuy (Aug 28, 2021)

I read the thread title as "I am Angry smileyface"  
Anyways .. Welcome


----------



## Argy Ottas (Aug 28, 2021)

EpicMusicGuy said:


> I read the thread title as "I am Angry smileyface"
> Anyways .. Welcome


It's a clickbait


----------



## MusicalG (Dec 15, 2021)

Argy Ottas said:


> Hi!
> I've been around for a while, but my poor English level keeps me from posting more regularly. But be sure that I follow this community with pride since both the talent and the mutual aid overflow.
> 
> A few words about me:
> ...


Lovely to meet you buddy


----------

